# Thẩm mỹ viện xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ hifu uy tín



## ngocha (9/11/19)

Thấu hiểu những băn khoăn, mong muốn luôn trẻ mãi, đẹp mãi như thời thanh xuân, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến bạn phương pháp làm trẻ hóa da, xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn, an toàn và tiết kiệm chi phí.

Bỗng một ngày bạn quan tâm hơn với làn da của mình? Bạn chẳng biết các nếp nhăn bắt đầu xuất hiện từ khi nào? Ban đầu nó chỉ là những nếp nhăn li ti nhưng sau đó lại có chiều hướng tăng lên chứ không phải mất đi? Bạn đã áp dụng nhiều phương pháp xóa nếp nhăn nhưng chả được như bạn mong muốn? Bạn bắt đầu cảm thấy chán nản với gương mặt của mình và bạn trở nên kém tự tin hơn? Tuy nhiên bạn chẳng cần lo lắng, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến bạn 1 giải pháp xóa nhăn hiệu quả không xâm lấn. Đó chính là công nghệ xóa nhăn, trẻ hóa da Hifu. Công nghệ Hifu là gì? Hãy cùng tham khảo những tư vấn, chia sẻ ngay phía dưới đây.

*Tư vấn xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn*





​
Công nghệ Hifu xóa nếp nhăn là một phương pháp làm đẹp hiện đại không phẫu thuật, không xâm lấn không ảnh hưởng đến vùng điều trị. Xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn này được tiến hành bằng cách sử dụng sóng siêu âm hội tụ cường độ cao tác động vào sâu trong da, khoảng độ cao từ 3 – 4.5mm ở nơi mà có nhiều collagen và elastin nhất nhằm kích thích sản xuất ra 2 hợp chất này để làm săn chắc da, đầy da khỏe từ bên trong mà không lo sợ ảnh hưởng về yếu tố thời gian.

Ưu điểm của công nghệ xóa nếp nhăn này đó chính là loại bỏ các nếp nhăn trên khuôn mặt, vùng điều trị một cách tự nhiên. Bởi vì không phẫu thuật, không xâm lấn nên hầu như không gây đau, bỏng rát ở vùng điều trị. Hơn thế khi tiến hành trị liệu bằng công nghệ này, khách hàng cũng không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi sau mỗi lần điều trị.

Hifu không những giúp xóa nhăn ở vùng da, mà còn có công dụng tạo mặt V-line, nâng cơ, làm trẻ hóa da một cách khỏe mạnh, tự nhiên. Đồng thời công nghệ này còn giúp cải thiện lỗ chân lông và làm thay đổi tone da.

*Xóa nhăn công nghệ Hifu có an toàn không*
Xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn là một giải pháp kéo dài thanh xuân, giúp chị em trẻ hơn 5 tuổi một cách an toàn nhất hiện nay. So với phương pháp xóa nếp nhăn bằng phẫu thuật với khá nhiều nguy hiểm và biến chứng khác nhau, nhẹ thì chỉ tốn kém chi phí điều trị nhưng nặng có thể hủy hoại cả vùng da điều trị thì với công nghệ Hifu phẫu thuật không cần xâm lấn này lại khá an toàn.

Bởi đây là công nghệ sử dụng máy móc hiện đại tiên tiến, phương pháp làm đẹp từ công nghệ này hoàn toàn không tác động xuống da, trên bề mặt da mà chỉ kích thích sản sinh collagen ở sâu trong da. Đều này sẽ giúp da được săn chắc một cách tự nhiên và khỏe mạnh.

*Bao nhiêu tuổi thích hợp xóa nhăn công nghệ Hifu*
Công nghệ xóa nhăn bằng Hifu thích hợp ở đối tượng bước sang tuổi 30, ở những tuổi khác vẫn có thể áp dụng điều trị bằng công nghệ này song điều đó là chưa cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến của các chuyên gia đến từ các thẩm mỹ viện uy tín để tiến hành soi da và đưa ra liệu trình điều trị thích hợp.

*Nên chọn xóa nhăn công nghệ Hifu ở đâu uy tín*
Nếu bạn ở TP HCM hoặc có thời gian nghỉ dưỡng tại TP HCM mà muốn lựa chọn đơn vị xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn uy tín, thì thẩm mỹ viện Iris chính là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho bạn. Bởi ngoài việc sở hữu công nghệ thiết bị vật chất hiện đại, Iris còn cam kết hiệu quả xóa bỏ nếp nhăn công nghệ Hifu không xâm lấn lên đến 80 – 100%.


----------

